# Sea life plants live lily bulbs



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I bought 4 of these bulbs at wally world and they didn't grow. Good news is that I returned them with my receipt and they sent me 6 big ones! Already sprouting and I can't wait for them to grow! Funny thing is that is how I found this forum by searching the bulbs. Thanks for all your advice!*w3


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Those bulbs were how I got started with live plants. Out of a pack of two I had one that didn't grow, but the other ended up being a beautiful red lilly that's given me several daughter plants. Still one of my favorite plants!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

They have been sprouting and I can't wait to see what plants I get. I've tried plants from the pet store but I can't keep them in the gravel long enough for them to grow. I did get some sword plants that were already rooted well from Pet Smart and they are doing well.


----------

